# Noob question on Roubaix carbon



## sftl97 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm looking at the Sp. Roubaix bikes and want to know the difference in the carbon for the different level bikes. They show the following:
Roubaix comp. - FACT 6r carbon
elite comp - FACT 7r carbon 

Is this referring to the strength of the carbon? I know there is a difference in price but does $300 get you a much stronger frame?

Just want to know the difference. Couldn't find any explanation on the Sp. website.

Thanks
Fred


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sftl97 said:


> I'm looking at the Sp. Roubaix bikes and want to know the difference in the carbon for the different level bikes. They show the following:
> Roubaix comp. - FACT 6r carbon
> elite comp - FACT 7r carbon
> 
> ...


Generally speaking, what you get as you go up the CF ladder is higher stiffness, lighter weight, so in tech terms higher STW ratio (stiffness to weight). Because higher grade CF is stronger, less material is needed in the layup, and sometimes different processes are used in construction (not applicable in this case). 

It's arguable, but if you want a more durable frame (and don't mind the 1/4-1/2 lb. weight penalty) it would be better to buy low end (which both of these bikes are) because more material theoretically translates into more durable. From my limited research, I think there's some truth to this.

Also arguable, but some people say the higher end frames are stiffer _and_ more comfortable, but not all share that view. So as you can probably tell, much on this topic is subjective. 

Bottom line though, is ride. I highly doubt you'll see any difference in ride quality between these two bikes, but your best course is to ride, then decide.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

i could be wrong but what ive come across by reading here is that the the higher you go with the roubaix frame the more stiff it becomes with a slight sacrifice in comfort, the lower end ones focus on comfort with a slight sacrifice in stiffness, i have an 09 fact 7 roubaix elite and for the life of me i cannot flex it, probably because im a very light rider with very little sprinting power, so for me its a win win, its comfortable and to me stiff as you like

the tarmac seems to work differently from the pattern ive read here, all the tarmac frames are super stiff but the higher you go they give a little more comfort, if im wrong on any of this somebody let me know,

what i can tell you though is that i like my bike a lot, buy the redesigned roubaix that came out in 2009, the elite is the lowest model but ive got about 4000 miles on mine and the stock components work perfectly


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

Both PJ and darkest_fugue are right. When I was purchasing my bike last year I had the same question - what's the difference between the grades of carbon used in the Roubaix lineup. So, I sent an email to Specialized and they told me that it comes down to stiffness to weight. Like PJ wrote, the higher you move up the carbon ladder the carbon fiber is stiffer and lighter. Each different carbon fiber number 6r, 7r, 9r, etc., amounts to approximately 100 - 150 grams less weight and more stiffness.

Now, the Elite and the Comp share the same frame - 7r carbon - while the Roubaix uses 6r carbon. So, the difference in price between the Elite and the Comp comes down to the Elite using a non-series Shimano crank and Tektro brakes (and other different components like a Mavic CXP-22 wheel set) while the Comp has a full 105 component groupo and Mavic Aksium wheels. Will there be a weight difference between the Elite and the Comp? Maybe, but the weight difference is probably negligible.

I would save some money and get the Elite. It's a great bike. For the record, I bought the Comp because that's what my LBS had in stock and I got a great deal on it. However, I would have been just as happy with the Elite (same frame a few different components).


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

dont forget the roubaix fact 6 is now the older frame, the fact 7 elite is the new redesigned frame from 2009, the fact 6 roubaix is not available where i live anymore


----------



## sftl97 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks to all for the lesson. 

Fred


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

darkest_fugue said:


> i could be wrong but what ive come across by reading here is that the the higher you go with the roubaix frame the more stiff it becomes with a slight sacrifice in comfort, the lower end ones focus on comfort with a slight sacrifice in stiffness, i have an 09 fact 7 roubaix elite and for the life of me i cannot flex it, probably because im a very light rider with very little sprinting power, so for me its a win win, its comfortable and to me stiff as you like
> 
> the tarmac seems to work differently from the pattern ive read here, all the tarmac frames are super stiff but the higher you go they give a little more comfort, if im wrong on any of this somebody let me know,
> 
> what i can tell you though is that i like my bike a lot, buy the redesigned roubaix that came out in 2009, the elite is the lowest model but ive got about 4000 miles on mine and the stock components work perfectly


Yeah, that perfectly sums it up. My experience with them at least!


----------

